# Slick Rick's toolbag additions



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Got one of these Rick? Best tool for chamfering pvc.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

When I did new construction in Colorado we used pvc and some of the guys had those. My journeyman and I would just use the chop saw to chamfer the pipe after we cut it. 


He should still get one though. Gotta fill up that new Veto bag.:yes:




Paul


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

I use one these for reaming copper, and a dull one for deburring/reaming/chamfering ABS and PVC. They're fast and easy to use, work on all sizes and do a great job. (A sharp one on plastic pipe bites in too easily and doesn't work well. Get it dulled a bit on copper first.)

That middle one is my plastic pipe tool.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Got one of these Rick? Best tool for chamfering pvc.


I just do the chop saw gig, or a grinder. How do you use it on long cuts?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I did get one of the Ridgid tools for supply lines. I hate fighting basin wrenches. Worked great.


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

i just wear gloves and wipe the burrs off the pipe


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I use the chamfering tool above or the side of the chopsaw blade.

The chamfer is part of a good solvent weld. Sharp ends cut the cement right out of the fitting.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


>


 
That would save alot of time. We use an angle grinder on larger diameter stuff.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Got my VETO tool bag today! I like it. When I first saw it, I thought it was going to be too small. Started switching bags and got all my tools in it and had slots left. It truely is a amazing bag. Carries better, looks like a pro, heavy duty, My daughter took pictures , if they make it to my email, I will post.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

slickrick said:


> Got my VETO tool bag today! I like it. When I first saw it, I thought it was going to be too small. Started switching bags and got all my tools in it and had slots left. It truely is a amazing bag. Carries better, looks like a pro, heavy duty, My daughter took pictures , if they make it to my email, I will post.


 Dont you love getting quality stuff:thumbsup: I love it. Makes you fell like a kid again:thumbup:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Now THAT is a sharp looking bag!

I'll have to get one of those when I start making some money.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

How much does it way?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

jjbex said:


> How much does it way?


I don't know exactly what the bag weighs, it's not light weight. But with the same tools in it that I had in my other bag, it seems lighter to carry due to its design. I just got in from a wh install, and I couldn't quit admiring the bag the whole time. the guy that designed it must have been a INTJ personality like me. The bag was well thought out. :thumbup:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

where is that bag manufactured? It looks like a $150 bag, what it set u back. I use a tool box made in the USA, had it for 7 years now, ball bearings rolling like day 1


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> where is that bag manufactured? It looks like a $150 bag, what it set u back. I use a tool box made in the USA, had it for 7 years now, ball bearings rolling like day 1


Made in China, must be the only quality thing made there. I guess the guy spec. materials. Cost was $137.00


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I try not to purchase stuff made in china, its getting harder and harder.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> I try not to purchase stuff made in china, its getting harder and harder.


If you looked at one of the VETO bags in person, I think you would be impressed.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

slickrick said:


> If you looked at one of the VETO bags in person, I think you would be impressed.


Just a general statement about sendin money china, the bag is great! Now off on a tangent,,,new thread is needed for this...:thumbup:


----------



## D'Brie (Nov 8, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Got one of these Rick? Best tool for chamfering pvc.


Great tool, been using one for two years or so. :thumbsup:


----------

